# Coming back to the board!!!



## Gena Marie (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello all.  I Back!!!
My name is Gena.  I have been around this board for years, but took a 4+ year break.  I just got brunt out on the industry and was struggling with addiction.  I needed to step back to get my shit together.  I am almost there.  
I've am still involved in diet, nutrition and working out.  I am looking forward to getting some new and fresh ideas for both the gym and the kitchen.  
Its' wonderful to see many of the same members still here.  I use to spend hours laughing at the craziness that goes on here.  Looking forward to much of the same.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2017)

it's not the way it once was here.


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2017)

Welcome back. Hope you're doing well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (Jun 3, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 4, 2017)

No it's not the same but it is nice to see friendly faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2017)

Fucking Facebook!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, we are all on Facebook.  It's not nearly as colorful as this place


----------



## brazey (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome back G, inner strenth is the hardest to attain and maintain...


----------

